# Other > Research requests >  Low Mood Study for Depressed Individuals

## niamhcorrigan

Hello my name is Niamh and I am a final year psychology student studying at the University of Bath. I am currently recruiting participants for my study about low mood- your interest would be greatly appreciated as we struggling to get participants. 

Here is the link for the screening questionnaire and below I have written information about the study  :):  -> 
If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask  :):  https://bathpsychology.eu.qualtrics....ljeA6K0GFeBlyd

About this study:
This study is part of an undergraduate final year psychology project at the University of Bath, investigating how mood predicts performance in matching tasks over the course of four weeks.
What does this study involve:
The study requires you to take part in four sessions over the next four weeks. You will take part in one session per week. In the session you will take part in a short 30-minute study. The session involves completing a short questionnaire about your mood. It should take around 10 minutes to complete. Then, you will complete two perceptual matching tasks. One will be a personship matching task. Here you will learn associations between three person labels (self, friend and stranger) and three geometric shapes (square, circle and triangle). Next on a computer you will simultaneously be shown one of the person labels and one of the geometric shapes. Using two buttons you will judge whether the label-shape pair presented matches the previously learnt association or does not. This task should last approximately 10 minutes. Finally, you will complete an emotionship matching task, it is very similar to the personship matching task. However instead of learning associations between person labels and geometric shapes the emotionship matching task requires you to learn associations between pictures of three emotions (happy face, neutral face and sad face) and three geometric shapes (square, circle, triangle). After the associations have been learnt you will then be presented with an emotion and a geometric shape. Again, using the same two buttons you will decide whether the emotion-shape pair presented matches what you previously learnt or not. This task will also last approximately 10 minutes.
Are there any risks associated with taking part in this study?
There are no identified risks resulting from taking part in this study. You have the right to withdraw from the study at any time.
Will my information be kept confidential?
The information you provide in this study is anonymous. No identifying information will be asked of you; but if you believe any information will make you identifiable you can choose not to answer.
What will happen to the results of the research?
Two final year psychology students will analyse the results of the research and use this information to write up their dissertation.
Contact for further information or assistance.
If you have any concerns about the study, please contact the researchers at the following email addresses:
Niamh Corrigan  njc50@bath.ac.uk OR Adrienn Petho- ap2201@bath.ac.uk
Your participation is greatly appreciated.

----------

